# Low Lying Placenta



## kimmyjane84

Hiya

Not sure if anyone else has posted anything similar (unfortunately I haven't had time to do a search as my son has been trying to eat my laptop!!!), but I just wanted a bit of advice really...

I had a bleed (bright - deep red) last night and was generally feeling quite uncomfortable, but by this morning it had calmed down to just a small amount of spotting (brownish red in colour).

Then today we had our dating scan and I was told that I have a low-lying placenta which could have been the cause of the bleed and that I should just take it easy for a couple of days. Other than that, all was well with the scan (very active baby and a strong heartbeat).

Has anyone else been told they have a low-lying placenta? Or does anyone have any previous experience of this?

Any help/advise appreciated - Thanks in advance, Kim x


----------



## teal

I had my anomaly scan last Tuesday and was told I have a low lying posterior placenta. I'm booked in to have another scan at 34 weeks (in January) to check it's position. 

I'm really hoping it moves up - I'm not liking the thought of a c-section. I'm glad that your scan went well other than that xx

:hugs:


----------



## hellohefalump

I've been given two more scan dates - one at 28wks and one at 34wks for mine. My midwife says in the vast majority of cases the placenta will move up by itself, so not to worry too much.


----------



## kimmyjane84

thanks guys :)

there's a small chance that i may need a c-section anyway, as i needed one last time round, so that's not so much of a problem. just worried about any side affects it could have prior to then.


----------



## tricky nicky

i had one but it moved up by the 32 week scan :)


----------



## angeljewel

I had complete placenta praevia with my son but had an idea of this from the scan at 20 weeks when the woman said in 95% of cases we can usually say that it will probably move but with you I can't say that!! I was lucky as I only had bleeding early on and got to 37+6 with no problems and then I bled heavily (this was just the blood behind the placenta and nothing to worry about) as I was going into labour! Had emergency section and everything was great!!

You just need to keep an eye on any bleeding hon and phone midwife or labour ward straight away xx


----------



## sun

I had an anterior low-lying placenta at my first two scans. They booked a scan for last week to check and make sure it had moved out of the way - apparently it usually does. And my placenta was showing as full anterior - so it had moved. 
xx


----------



## pennysbored

I, too, bleed alot at first (very scary), went brown for awhile, then nothing after about 16 weeks. They discovered I had a low lying placenta at my 20 week ultrasound. I find out Wednesday if it has moved, as I have an scan.
Like its been said, in alot of cases it moves in time for the big day...you should get some extra peeks at LO because of it, best case.


----------



## malpal

yep i had one too! Was told at 20 weeks, then rechecked at 32,34 and 36 weeks it had finally moved at 36 weeks just in time not to be scheduled for a c section. The majority of cases move xx


----------



## teal

It's really reassuring to hear that it normally moves up xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

I have one that was picked up at my 20 week scan and I have another scan at 34 weeks to see if it has moved. I'm hoping it will have moved on its own but doing my best not to worry about it until I know either way!


----------



## WW1

Jchihuahua said:


> I have one that was picked up at my 20 week scan and I have another scan at 34 weeks to see if it has moved. I'm hoping it will have moved on its own but doing my best not to worry about it until I know either way!

Same for me. Neither the sonographer or midwife seem particularly bothered so I figure it's not something to worry about.


----------



## lou1979

I had a huge bleed at 19 weeks where i was told it could be the start of a late miscarriage, however at my 20 week scan , it was obvious i had a low lying placenta.

then at 29 weeks i bled again, and at 33 weeks, i was rescanned and told at 29 weeks that the placenta had moved up?!?..

then at 35 weeks (2 weeks ago) i started bleeding, and it wouldnt stop, it was like water running down my legs, got to hospital via blue light and passed clots, with that i was whisked to theatre and had an emergency section there and then..

turns out my anterior low placenta was actually, full covering placenta previa!! and the bleeding was the placenta trying to pass through thr cervix as i had been 1cm dilated!

be persistant and ask for a second opinon if your in any doubt!


----------



## kimmyjane84

Thanks everyone for your posts.

I've got to make see the midwife in 3-4 weeks and also have my consultant appointment next Friday, so I'll be asking loads of questions and making sure that if it's still showing as a problem on my next scan or I have another bleed that they give me the extra checks I need.

Feeling a little better thanks to reading this - THANK YOU xx


----------



## pennysbored

And hey, I just found out mine moved....chin up!
Also, am I reading correctly? 3 months pregnant with a 10 month old? Come to the BnB lounge, there is a group there "Back to Back pregnancies".
Come complain about your back aches with us!


----------



## lorna84

I had a huge bleed at 13 & a half weeks, A scan showed a low lying placenta luckily it had moved by my 20 week scan, I hope your does too :hugs:


----------



## kimmyjane84

pennysbored said:


> And hey, I just found out mine moved....chin up!
> Also, am I reading correctly? 3 months pregnant with a 10 month old? Come to the BnB lounge, there is a group there "Back to Back pregnancies".
> Come complain about your back aches with us!

Hiya, glad yours has moved back up hunni. I've posted on your B2B Pregnancies thread too :)


----------



## babybel

I had a big bleed about two weeks ago and scan next day showed I have an anterior low lying placenta. Hopefully it will move so no more bleeding but if not then I am most likely to have c section due to prev problems either way. Just so you know, if its anterior too then it can mean they cant hear babies heartbeat with doppler (as is in my case) as placenta blocks the sound

xx


----------



## kimmyjane84

babybel said:


> I had a big bleed about two weeks ago and scan next day showed I have an anterior low lying placenta. Hopefully it will move so no more bleeding but if not then I am most likely to have c section due to prev problems either way. Just so you know, if its anterior too then it can mean they cant hear babies heartbeat with doppler (as is in my case) as placenta blocks the sound
> 
> xx

Mine is posterior (just checked my notes) so fingers crossed we will still hear the heartbeat :) Thanks for the heads-up tho :)


----------



## MiissDior

I also have low lying placenta

was told at 12week scan, my 20wk scan said it was still fairly low

been rescanned about 34weeks but all going well am going in for elective section
at 37-38weeks so hopefully position wont matter then xx


----------



## Ginaerhol

i had posterior placenta with my first and anterior low lying placenta with my second ( i had a fair amount of bleeding in this pregnancy) which had just moved clear of my cervix at a 38 week scan so they said i could have a antural birth but it did not progress and i needed a EMCS. Ihad a scan at 13+3 with this pregnancy and i have anterior placenta again and it is completley covering the cervix again and is quite a bit past it. I have my 20 week scan on 25th November and i have been told that if it has not moved out of the way by then they will schedule me a 28 week and 32 week and if not gone by the 32 week they will do another at 38 weeks just incase like last time. I really hope that it moves as i hated having a section and really wanted to try for a VBAC as my first daughter was born naturally so there is no reason why i cant manage a normal delivery xxxxx


----------



## sahara

I have a low lying placenta - found out at my gender scan, low lying and on the right wall.

Gutted cos I too wanted a vbac this time so not sure I will get it if it doesn't move. Pants!!


----------



## kimmyjane84

sahara said:


> I have a low lying placenta - found out at my gender scan, low lying and on the right wall.
> 
> Gutted cos I too wanted a vbac this time so not sure I will get it if it doesn't move. Pants!!

Have they booked you in for a 34 week scan?

We went to see our consultant on Friday (who was bloody useless!!!) and he's said we can go for a vbac this time round, but it's all dependant on the low-lying placenta... So he's booked us a 34 week scan and we have to see him again at 20 & 37 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes OK :)


----------



## Las78

A friend had this, she bled quite a bit and was in and out of hospital for scans etc but she has a lovely healthy little girl now, do try not to worry too much x


----------



## sahara

Just had my 20 week scan and they have said its not low lying anymore so it looks like a vbac is on the cards again.

The sonographer said that lots and lots of placentas are low lying in early pregnancy so they normally wait until the 20 week scan to say if it is as often it has moved by then. If I hadn't have had my gender scan I would have been non the wiser :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyjane84

That's great news hunni. Did you find out if you're having a boy or girl?


----------



## sahara

Yes I am having a little boy so I am very happy - I will have one of each.

I think its sounds really promising that you placenta may well have moved by your 20 week scan - I hope it has for you :flower:


----------



## kimmyjane84

Well I've not had any problems since, so I've got my fingers crossed... Roll on 11 Dec so we can find out :)

One of each will be lovely - Hope everything goes well for the rest of your pregnancy hunni xx


----------



## naddy2shoes

Hi there

I too was told with my first pregnancy that I too had a low lying placenta and needed an extra scan at 34 weeks to check it had moved. Like you I wasn't sure what this really meant, but my midwife reassured me that in about 1 in 4 pregnancies women have low lying placenta's, but due to the fact your uterus grows this usually pulls the placenta up and out the way by 34 weeks. 

I had my scan at 34 weeks and it had moved and apparently its only 0.5% of people whose placenta's do not move in safe time for delivery.

So when pregnant with my 2nd child and again told at 20weeks I have a low placenta I thought nothing of it and went about day to day life as normal.

However, I have had complications this time. I started bleeding bright red loss at 26 weeks. I being my calm self thought it was nothing and when it was only a small loss and it stopped as quick as it came I told my midwife who checked me over and said if I bled again I had to call my labour ward.

Sadly 2 days later I bled again, but more this time, so called the hospital who told me to go straight in. They scanned me and my placenta was completely covering my cervix. They explained to me then that the risk was a massive bleed which could occur at anytime and baby would have to be born by emergency section. 

The Dr here is very cautious and apparently takes no risks with women with placenta previa hence I was admitted and that was 11days ago. The bleeding stopped and has not occurred again for more than a week now.

It is so hard not being home when I have a 2yr old son that I've never been apart from for more than a day, especially when he got chicken pox last week and that's the first time he's ever been ill. BUT I know that I'm in the best place and they are taking amazing care of me. 

I have a scan on Monday to check everything but am mindful that I will be here now til baby is born that might be tomorrow and it might be 10 weeks away.

If I were you I would not worry unnecessarily, the odds are so good that the placenta will move and unless you have complications otherwise then you should be able to relax.

Hope this has helped as I have only recently joined to seek advice and help from people alike

:flower:


----------



## kimmyjane84

naddy2shoes said:


> Hi there
> 
> I too was told with my first pregnancy that I too had a low lying placenta and needed an extra scan at 34 weeks to check it had moved. Like you I wasn't sure what this really meant, but my midwife reassured me that in about 1 in 4 pregnancies women have low lying placenta's, but due to the fact your uterus grows this usually pulls the placenta up and out the way by 34 weeks.
> 
> I had my scan at 34 weeks and it had moved and apparently its only 0.5% of people whose placenta's do not move in safe time for delivery.
> 
> So when pregnant with my 2nd child and again told at 20weeks I have a low placenta I thought nothing of it and went about day to day life as normal.
> 
> However, I have had complications this time. I started bleeding bright red loss at 26 weeks. I being my calm self thought it was nothing and when it was only a small loss and it stopped as quick as it came I told my midwife who checked me over and said if I bled again I had to call my labour ward.
> 
> Sadly 2 days later I bled again, but more this time, so called the hospital who told me to go straight in. They scanned me and my placenta was completely covering my cervix. They explained to me then that the risk was a massive bleed which could occur at anytime and baby would have to be born by emergency section.
> 
> The Dr here is very cautious and apparently takes no risks with women with placenta previa hence I was admitted and that was 11days ago. The bleeding stopped and has not occurred again for more than a week now.
> 
> It is so hard not being home when I have a 2yr old son that I've never been apart from for more than a day, especially when he got chicken pox last week and that's the first time he's ever been ill. BUT I know that I'm in the best place and they are taking amazing care of me.
> 
> I have a scan on Monday to check everything but am mindful that I will be here now til baby is born that might be tomorrow and it might be 10 weeks away.
> 
> If I were you I would not worry unnecessarily, the odds are so good that the placenta will move and unless you have complications otherwise then you should be able to relax.
> 
> Hope this has helped as I have only recently joined to seek advice and help from people alike
> 
> :flower:

Really REALLY hope all goes well and that you have no further problems hunni. Fingers crossed baby will be able to stay put for as long as possible. Thanks so much for your post, it really does go to show that every pregnancy is different. Please do keep us informed of how things are going :hugs:


----------



## Rach27

naddy2shoes said:


> Hi there
> 
> I too was told with my first pregnancy that I too had a low lying placenta and needed an extra scan at 34 weeks to check it had moved. Like you I wasn't sure what this really meant, but my midwife reassured me that in about 1 in 4 pregnancies women have low lying placenta's, but due to the fact your uterus grows this usually pulls the placenta up and out the way by 34 weeks.
> 
> I had my scan at 34 weeks and it had moved and apparently its only 0.5% of people whose placenta's do not move in safe time for delivery.
> 
> So when pregnant with my 2nd child and again told at 20weeks I have a low placenta I thought nothing of it and went about day to day life as normal.
> 
> However, I have had complications this time. I started bleeding bright red loss at 26 weeks. I being my calm self thought it was nothing and when it was only a small loss and it stopped as quick as it came I told my midwife who checked me over and said if I bled again I had to call my labour ward.
> 
> Sadly 2 days later I bled again, but more this time, so called the hospital who told me to go straight in. They scanned me and my placenta was completely covering my cervix. They explained to me then that the risk was a massive bleed which could occur at anytime and baby would have to be born by emergency section.
> 
> The Dr here is very cautious and apparently takes no risks with women with placenta previa hence I was admitted and that was 11days ago. The bleeding stopped and has not occurred again for more than a week now.
> 
> It is so hard not being home when I have a 2yr old son that I've never been apart from for more than a day, especially when he got chicken pox last week and that's the first time he's ever been ill. BUT I know that I'm in the best place and they are taking amazing care of me.
> 
> I have a scan on Monday to check everything but am mindful that I will be here now til baby is born that might be tomorrow and it might be 10 weeks away.
> 
> If I were you I would not worry unnecessarily, the odds are so good that the placenta will move and unless you have complications otherwise then you should be able to relax.
> 
> Hope this has helped as I have only recently joined to seek advice and help from people alike
> 
> :flower:

Argh! I had just about rationalised my fears about this when I read your post. Thank you for sharing but now I don't know what to do again !!!

I have a low placenta (as at 20w scan) and I am flying from New Zealand to the UK at 26 weeks. Nobody, apart from me is worried about this - doctor, midwife have given the go ahead and everyone else thinks I'm worried over nothing.

There are a lot of 'ifs'. There could be a problem IF:
- My placenta is covering the cervix by then
- My cervix starts to soften
- These two events happen within the crucial 24 hours I'm in the air

Does anyone have any advice about how to handle this? I have been asymptomatic thus far and there is currently some clearance between the placenta and the internal os.

Would it be worth me having another ultrasound in a month to check the position? My midwife didn't even mention this as she is so unconcerned about it (which is great).

What are your thoughts? At least I'll be resting a lot on the flight :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

mines low and covering my cervix- will know in about 15 weeks if it has moved :)


----------



## MollyApple

I was diagnosed with low-lying placenta at 32 weeks. At my 36 week scan I had complete placenta previa covering the whole of the cervix (cervical OS) and was scheduled for a c/s two weeks later. I had no other symptoms and no bleeding in pregnancy after around 20 weeks nor was I in the "at risk" category. At 38 weeks I had more scans done (at my request), this time I had a TVS (vaginal scan) and they discovered that my placenta was completely out of the way of my cervix and I had could have a vaginal delivery which I did naturally at 41 weeks without any problems with bleeding or placenta.

I went on bedrest around 36weeks and my bump suddenly grew several inches over those couple of weeks (I looked about 6mths pregnant at 36 weeks), my doc thinks because I was small and late in bump growth it just didn't move out of the way until my bump got bigger. It may be possible that I never had the condition - TAS (tummy scan) apparently can misdiagnose the condition (i.e. saying it's there when it isn't) but the vaginal scan is really accurate. This would explain why I didn't have any other symptoms but we'll never know.

I think what is important is if you think there is even a chance you have the condition to take precautions - rest as much as possible, don't travel too far or without your notes very late on, no internal exams and get any bleeding checked out no matter how minor. If I recall correctly, it affects around 1 in 200 pregnancies but of those affected placentas only 5% are still low at 36 weeks and 1% will still have the condition at term. It is a serious condition and if you have it the consultant will try to schedule your c/s for 37-39 weeks because they won't want to risk you going into early labour.

Fingers crossed for it moving for you!


----------



## kimmyjane84

Rach27 said:


> naddy2shoes said:
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I too was told with my first pregnancy that I too had a low lying placenta and needed an extra scan at 34 weeks to check it had moved. Like you I wasn't sure what this really meant, but my midwife reassured me that in about 1 in 4 pregnancies women have low lying placenta's, but due to the fact your uterus grows this usually pulls the placenta up and out the way by 34 weeks.
> 
> I had my scan at 34 weeks and it had moved and apparently its only 0.5% of people whose placenta's do not move in safe time for delivery.
> 
> So when pregnant with my 2nd child and again told at 20weeks I have a low placenta I thought nothing of it and went about day to day life as normal.
> 
> However, I have had complications this time. I started bleeding bright red loss at 26 weeks. I being my calm self thought it was nothing and when it was only a small loss and it stopped as quick as it came I told my midwife who checked me over and said if I bled again I had to call my labour ward.
> 
> Sadly 2 days later I bled again, but more this time, so called the hospital who told me to go straight in. They scanned me and my placenta was completely covering my cervix. They explained to me then that the risk was a massive bleed which could occur at anytime and baby would have to be born by emergency section.
> 
> The Dr here is very cautious and apparently takes no risks with women with placenta previa hence I was admitted and that was 11days ago. The bleeding stopped and has not occurred again for more than a week now.
> 
> It is so hard not being home when I have a 2yr old son that I've never been apart from for more than a day, especially when he got chicken pox last week and that's the first time he's ever been ill. BUT I know that I'm in the best place and they are taking amazing care of me.
> 
> I have a scan on Monday to check everything but am mindful that I will be here now til baby is born that might be tomorrow and it might be 10 weeks away.
> 
> If I were you I would not worry unnecessarily, the odds are so good that the placenta will move and unless you have complications otherwise then you should be able to relax.
> 
> Hope this has helped as I have only recently joined to seek advice and help from people alike
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Argh! I had just about rationalised my fears about this when I read your post. Thank you for sharing but now I don't know what to do again !!!
> 
> I have a low placenta (as at 20w scan) and I am flying from New Zealand to the UK at 26 weeks. Nobody, apart from me is worried about this - doctor, midwife have given the go ahead and everyone else thinks I'm worried over nothing.
> 
> There are a lot of 'ifs'. There could be a problem IF:
> - My placenta is covering the cervix by then
> - My cervix starts to soften
> - These two events happen within the crucial 24 hours I'm in the air
> 
> Does anyone have any advice about how to handle this? I have been asymptomatic thus far and there is currently some clearance between the placenta and the internal os.
> 
> Would it be worth me having another ultrasound in a month to check the position? My midwife didn't even mention this as she is so unconcerned about it (which is great).
> 
> What are your thoughts? At least I'll be resting a lot on the flight :)Click to expand...

I think as long as all is still OK by then and all the medical professionals are happy for you to travel, then you should be fine. Can understand your concerns though, I think I'd be the same.


----------



## kimmyjane84

MiissMuffet said:


> mines low and covering my cervix- will know in about 15 weeks if it has moved :)

My fingers are crossed for you :)


----------



## kimmyjane84

MollyApple said:


> I was diagnosed with low-lying placenta at 32 weeks. At my 36 week scan I had complete placenta previa covering the whole of the cervix (cervical OS) and was scheduled for a c/s two weeks later. I had no other symptoms and no bleeding in pregnancy after around 20 weeks nor was I in the "at risk" category. At 38 weeks I had more scans done (at my request), this time I had a TVS (vaginal scan) and they discovered that my placenta was completely out of the way of my cervix and I had could have a vaginal delivery which I did naturally at 41 weeks without any problems with bleeding or placenta.
> 
> I went on bedrest around 36weeks and my bump suddenly grew several inches over those couple of weeks (I looked about 6mths pregnant at 36 weeks), my doc thinks because I was small and late in bump growth it just didn't move out of the way until my bump got bigger. It may be possible that I never had the condition - TAS (tummy scan) apparently can misdiagnose the condition (i.e. saying it's there when it isn't) but the vaginal scan is really accurate. This would explain why I didn't have any other symptoms but we'll never know.
> 
> I think what is important is if you think there is even a chance you have the condition to take precautions - rest as much as possible, don't travel too far or without your notes very late on, no internal exams and get any bleeding checked out no matter how minor. If I recall correctly, it affects around 1 in 200 pregnancies but of those affected placentas only 5% are still low at 36 weeks and 1% will still have the condition at term. It is a serious condition and if you have it the consultant will try to schedule your c/s for 37-39 weeks because they won't want to risk you going into early labour.
> 
> Fingers crossed for it moving for you!

Thanks hunni - Will keep you up-to-date x :hugs:


----------



## Foogirl

Another scan might be useful. But absolutely follow the advice to take it easy and make sure whatever happens, they should *not* give an internal exam.


----------



## sahara

Thats interesting Molly Apple, so I guess when i went for my 17 week scan it could have been wrong and it wasn't low lying. I was suprosed it had moved by 20 weeks, but if the had it wrong to begin with then that may explain it.


----------



## WW1

Just thought I'd let you all know, I was told I had a low lying anterior placenta at my 20 week scan. I've just had my 32 week scan and it had moved up :thumbup: :happydance:

The midwife and sonographer weren't worried at all - with good reason it turns out!


----------



## MollyApple

sahara said:


> Thats interesting Molly Apple, so I guess when i went for my 17 week scan it could have been wrong and it wasn't low lying. I was suprosed it had moved by 20 weeks, but if the had it wrong to begin with then that may explain it.

Good to hear it's moved! It might depend how low it was too, there are different degrees of the condition, an LLP can be up to about 2cm from the cervix opening, so I guess if you're on the cusp, a bump growing at around 1cm a week will move up nicely. 

One of the reasons I was told its possible to be misdiagnosed later on in pregnancy is because the baby fills the space so much its hard to see around him/her. That's why I had to have the TVS because by week 38 with the head engaging the sonographer couldn't see my cervix clearly by scanning my belly but she was convinced she'd seen a bit of the placenta much higher up than possible if it was also covering my cervix. When she did the TVS we could clearly see JP's head - no placenta in the way! Was shell-shocking when I was booked in for a c/s and would have had it unnecessarily if I hadn't demanded a second opinion!



WW1 said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know, I was told I had a low lying anterior placenta at my 20 week scan. I've just had my 32 week scan and it had moved up :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> The midwife and sonographer weren't worried at all - with good reason it turns out!

So pleased it's moved for you! My Midwife had exactly the same confident attitude and also that my baby would turn from breech (which she did!) I was really upset at the time thinking I had to have a c/s and I remember her "it will be fine" attitude really annoyed me! Glad she was right though!


----------



## kimmyjane84

It's very reassuring to read that most of your LLP's are moving up before the need for a c-section :thumbup::hugs:

Had more spotting last night/today, but midwife (not my usual one) was quite uninterested when I called this morning. Just told me to keep an eye on things and if it gets worse to call again and they'll tell me if I need to go to my local hospital or the neighbouring one (which is where I had my son)... Fingers crossed it's all OK now though.


----------



## Klandagi

Right now I'm bleeding BRIGHT red with clots (some as big as full sized in-shell walnuts) and have had 2 gorgeous ultrasound and 2 healthy pelvic exams showing a very tight and long cervix. Right now we have THREE options: 1.) Low lying placenta which we'll not see until much later on in the pregnancy, 2.) Menstrual Molimena which is all the symptoms of a miscarriage minus the actual miscarriage, 2.) I'm one of the strange cookies that has periods during pregnancy. Tomorrow's another ultrasound so here we go!


----------



## kimmyjane84

I see you're only 9 weeks. Fingers crossed they should be able to notice the position of the placenta in the next few weeks - My LLP was diagnosed at my 12 week scan.

Hope all goes well for you and that baby continues to do well.

Big hugs xx :hugs:


----------



## kimmyjane84

Klandagi said:


> Right now I'm bleeding BRIGHT red with clots (some as big as full sized in-shell walnuts) and have had 2 gorgeous ultrasound and 2 healthy pelvic exams showing a very tight and long cervix. Right now we have THREE options: 1.) Low lying placenta which we'll not see until much later on in the pregnancy, 2.) Menstrual Molimena which is all the symptoms of a miscarriage minus the actual miscarriage, 2.) I'm one of the strange cookies that has periods during pregnancy. Tomorrow's another ultrasound so here we go!

So sorry to read of your loss on the other threads. Sending lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## kimmyjane84

Just to let you all know that we were told yesterday at our anomaly scan that the placenta has now moved and is no longer classed as low-lying :)


----------



## maytobe

kimmyjane84 said:


> Just to let you all know that we were told yesterday at our anomaly scan that the placenta has now moved and is no longer classed as low-lying :)

That's great! :) I have a low-lying posterior placenta too, according to my 18 week scan. The doctor hasn't scheduled the next ultrasound next, now that the anomalies scan is over. How many weeks along were you when they diagnosed you with a low lying placenta? Also, after an anomalies scan, what is the next scan that they do?


----------



## kimmyjane84

It was at my 12 week scan that I was told I had a LLP, then at 20 weeks we got the all-clear... If it had still been low-lying then we'd of had another scan at 34 weeks and then pretty much weekly after that. Hope yours moves up out of the way for you :)


----------



## Noah'sMummy

I went for my anomaly scan on Wednesday and was told I have a low lying placenta, so have to go back at 34 weeks for another scan. Hopefully it's moved up by then!!


----------



## MollyApple

maytobe said:


> That's great! :) I have a low-lying posterior placenta too, according to my 18 week scan. The doctor hasn't scheduled the next ultrasound next, now that the anomalies scan is over. How many weeks along were you when they diagnosed you with a low lying placenta? Also, after an anomalies scan, what is the next scan that they do?

Are you in England? Normally there is no other scan after your anomaly unless there are any other concerns but for a LLP you should have another scan around 34-36 weeks to see if it has moved. Depending on how early you have that and if its stil low-lying you may have another scan. I didn't have a scan until 32 weeks then I had scans at 36 and 38 weeks (the last one only because I transferred to a new hospital). In a way it was a trreat because I got to see my LO on the screen several times and she was easily identifiable! Made up for missing out on my 12 and 20 week ones. Hope your placenta moves up too.



kimmyjane84 said:


> Just to let you all know that we were told yesterday at our anomaly scan that the placenta has now moved and is no longer classed as low-lying :)

Great news! FX everything goes smoothly for you now.


----------



## teal

Just wanted to let you know that after being told I had a low lying placenta at my anomaly scan - I had my scan on Tuesday (at 33weeks+6) and my placenta is now high enough to avoid a c/section. :happydance:


----------



## mamato2more

Ok...I just have to say thanks for this thread..My sis called me last night and told me to get the prayers going, as she has previa too! She's 15 weeks along, and we are praying it moves up..I did not ask if it was partial or complete though..Now I am really wondering!


----------



## MollyApple

Mama & Noah's Mummy - the statistics are on your side, I had the date of my section booked and with less than a week to go they discovered I didn't have LLP. Keep faith, hope all goes well for you and also your sister, Mama.

Teal - awesome news honey, you seem as pleased as I was at not having to have the c/s :-D


----------



## grampj

hi...I'm not going to be a mommy, but a grandfather to be..if I don't belong let me know...
My 32yo daughter in first pregnancy had scan today @5 1/2 wk, saw a good strong heartbeat, sonographer and doctor said everything looked good, but implantation might be a "little low", all of her labs have been good, no spotting or cramping. She is a "worry wort", and I can't hug her as she is in tn. and i live in ca. She gets a scan next wed. I would like to reassure her..i'm a retired neonatal nurse my ob is rusty, sounds like this is the same thing all of you are talking about, I told what I know of this that it's really early for too much concern, and usually it's not that much of a problem, providing it's not previa which it doesn't seem to be, she is most concerned about miscarriage says she's not worried bout a c-section, or potential bedrest..told her it's way too early to think about that.....she wants her baby..me too...any info from anyone could help


----------



## MollyApple

Hi Grampj! You are as welcome as anyone and congratulations on your grandchild!

From what I understand of the issue, low implantation is not immediately the same as PP, but it may possibly lead to PP and just as possibly it may not. But, like PP, the low implantation may resolve itself as the uterus grows upwards - at 5.5 weeks, the uterus will be tiny - about the size of a plum! - so it's got a lot of growing to do!

I also understand that there has been some suggestion the low position might be a miscarriage on its way out but there appears to be no evidence linking low implantation with higher rates of miscarriage and the fact that there was a good heartbeat is a positive sign.

Try to encourage your daughter to focus on positive things - just think at this point her baby is growing fingers and toes, how amazing is that?! Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Rach27

Just thought I'd let you know that mine is now well clear of the OS! I didn't think it would 'move up' so quickly but delighted it has :)

Good luck with yours.


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey lovelies - I was told at my 12 week (well 11 week 1 day) scan that I have a low lying placenta - so really hoping it moves up.

Have you all been avoiding :sex: I have been as have assumed that's the best thing to do, but it gets a bit frustrating sometimes!! 

It's good to hear so many stories of placenta's moving up in time for the birth as I am so keen on having a natural birth x


----------



## kimmyjane84

bunnyg82 said:


> Hey lovelies - I was told at my 12 week (well 11 week 1 day) scan that I have a low lying placenta - so really hoping it moves up.
> 
> Have you all been avoiding :sex: I have been as have assumed that's the best thing to do, but it gets a bit frustrating sometimes!!
> 
> It's good to hear so many stories of placenta's moving up in time for the birth as I am so keen on having a natural birth x

We were told to "take it easy" but not to stop altogether, but I do know of others who have been told not to have sex at all. It depends what you've been told really. If you've not really been told either way, maybe talking to your midwife would help?

We did take it easy, but didn't stop alltogether and everything was fine :)


----------



## bunnyg82

Thanks :) Well we have stopped completely but the sonographer didn't say anything at all and I don't see my midwife for 3 weeks! I did think about ringing her but I just thought it was a bit embarrassing to just ring and ask if I could have sex!! So I think I will just try and drop it into the conversation in the next appointment!! 
We've been looking after each other in other ways but sometimes you just need more iykwim!? ha x


----------



## kimmyjane84

Maybe just word it to seem like you've had conflicting info with people saying not to have sex and some people saying there's no reason to avoid it and that now you're a little confused and would like a professional opinion on if you should or shouldn't be having sex, but explain that as you were a bit worried you haven't been having sex. I'm sure she'll just let you know what's safest and then you can go from there. A little embarrassing, but worth knowing for sure what you should/shouldn't be doing :)


----------



## Quartz

we were never told not too with a low lying placenta and it was only after she was born (it never moved) that I saw other people were and we never had any problems. I never had any symptoms of it such as bleeding so that might have been why


----------



## mamato2more

My sis who has it is taking advantage of it, and loving it..She's taking it easy, and getting off the list to clean the church! HA!


----------



## grampj

Thanks for the info....my daughter just had a follow up ultrasound on wed jan 20 her doctor told her that everything is perfect....she's 7 wks, and the doc said perfect placement, perfect measurements, perfect deveopment....now she is really excited, really happy...as am I and my wife...she has just begun her final semester in nursing school, so she can concentrate on that for a while...she told me that nursing school stress can't cause a miscarriage, that made her feel better. BTW her big sister is 23wk pregnant, finished nursing school last dec.....says she is a copycat...live in same city...used to live together until marriages ensued...they have always been very close...to the point of esp...I swear....now they figure they can be each other's best "baby buddies"
again thanks



MollyApple said:


> Hi Grampj! You are as welcome as anyone and congratulations on your grandchild!
> 
> From what I understand of the issue, low implantation is not immediately the same as PP, but it may possibly lead to PP and just as possibly it may not. But, like PP, the low implantation may resolve itself as the uterus grows upwards - at 5.5 weeks, the uterus will be tiny - about the size of a plum! - so it's got a lot of growing to do!
> 
> I also understand that there has been some suggestion the low position might be a miscarriage on its way out but there appears to be no evidence linking low implantation with higher rates of miscarriage and the fact that there was a good heartbeat is a positive sign.
> 
> Try to encourage your daughter to focus on positive things - just think at this point her baby is growing fingers and toes, how amazing is that?! Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Beltane

Hi there, I was told yesterday that I have placenta previa. No sex until my next scan which I'm very upset with. Does anyone know if orgasms are still safe?


----------



## MollyApple

grampj said:


> Thanks for the info....my daughter just had a follow up ultrasound on wed jan 20 her doctor told her that everything is perfect....she's 7 wks, and the doc said perfect placement, perfect measurements, perfect deveopment....now she is really excited, really happy...as am I and my wife...she has just begun her final semester in nursing school, so she can concentrate on that for a while...she told me that nursing school stress can't cause a miscarriage, that made her feel better. BTW her big sister is 23wk pregnant, finished nursing school last dec.....says she is a copycat...live in same city...used to live together until marriages ensued...they have always been very close...to the point of esp...I swear....now they figure they can be each other's best "baby buddies"
> again thanks

Aww, that's great news! Your post has given me warm fuzzies! 



Beltane said:


> Hi there, I was told yesterday that I have placenta previa. No sex until my next scan which I'm very upset with. Does anyone know if orgasms are still safe?

It seems different midwives and HVs offer different advice. I was told the reason for avoiding sex is the risk of brushing the cervix - so no internal exams allowed either - which can cause the placenta to bleed which can lead to serious problems as you can imagine. With regards to orgasms, I was also told to avoid these as they have a "stress" effect on the body, but I know other people haven't been given that advice, I suspect it also depends on how low your placenta is, how far along you are, if you are on total/partial bedrest (which I was), etc. Best answer is probably to ask your midwife! Let's hope it moves for you!


----------



## Beltane

Yes- I have complete previa. She said no housework, no exercise and nothing allowed in my vag. My when asked about orgasms, she repeated the first sentence. Almost like she isn't legally allowed to tell me I can go have an orgasm! I'm not on bedrest and have had no bleeds. Hope this damn placenta moves up soon!


----------



## angeljewel

Hi girls I was told at my 20 week scan that I have a partially covering placenta, so not as bad as first time round, but have a scan a week on tues to see if its moved, not holding out much hope, but I'd be quite happy with a planned section this time, so not really a problem I suppose!!

Personally I have avoided sex, due to passing a huge clot and plenty of bleeding at 14 weeks after an orgasm (not even full sex) so Im a bit wary, although I think this was due to the subchorionic heammorhage I had and the orgasm had just made my uterus contract and helped it pass!! Haven't had anymore bleeding since 15 weeks so hopefully wont get anymore (had none with first complete praevia)!!

I think the % that dont move is really small, I read it was 0.5% and plenty of women have it at 20 weeks, so try not to worry too much!!

xx


----------



## mrsraggle

I have a partially covering placenta - got another scan at 36 weeks to check if it's moved up!


----------



## grampj

the most horrible of horrible happened today, my daughter began bad cramping, and saw her doctor, the scan showed no heartbeat any more, the doctor doesn't know what happened to cause her to miscarry, she is totally devastated, as is her big sister who is 24wk today, my wife and i are broken hearted for her and her husband


----------



## Helly

Oh grampj thats so awful, you sound like an amazing supportive family, I am sure she will get through it with your help.


----------



## kimmyjane84

Sorry to hear of your's, your daughter's and your family's loss - My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## MollyApple

Grampj, I am so, so sorry to hear of your daughter and family's loss.

As Helly said you sound like a wonderfully supportive family and I know you will look after each other. If you feel you need somewhere to turn, there are some wonderful girls in the miscarriage forum which you may feel helps. My warmest thoughts are with you all x


----------



## Beltane

So sorry for your loss Grampj. =(


----------



## nikki-lou25

I popped in here to ask a question but it seems a bit insensitive when someones just posted about a loss!

Couldn't Read and run grampjs post though. Thoughts are with you and your family...so sad!! *(((HUGS)))*

I will post my question later on out of respect


----------



## renee23

...sorry about your family's loss, grampj... 

Hi guys, 

just had an NT scan done (privately by a consultant) at 12weeks plus - got the report today and on it there is a bit which says 'placenta - posterior low'. I know the chances of it moving out of the way are quite good, but what I'm puzzled about is that during an EARLIER 10 week scan (i've had 3 other scans due to bleeding/spotting) the u/s tech said that my placenta was 'high up' where it should be!

can the placenta actually move down?! i didn't think that was possible unless the uterus shrunk. unless this is something to do with my retroverted uterus?! slightly confused and worried at mo, but hoping to get more info in a few weeks as i'm having another private scan done to monitor a different problem (subchorionic haematoma). meanwhile, any ideas anyone? 

also, is 'posterior low' the same as 'low-lying' placenta? which is worse? there wasn't any indication as to distance from the cervix or whether it was covering the cervix at all, but am sincerely hoping that the doc would have said something if it was (even though he seemed a bit of an a**e.)


----------



## MollyApple

Hi Renee, I think it's highly unlikely that your placenta has moved downwards! What is more likely is that your uterus has grown but your placenta has remained in the same location - so what was high on an orange sized uterus, at the same latitude is now low on a melon sized one! Does that make sense?

Two other possibilities are that one of the scan techs has mistakenly identified the placenta as high/low or that an error was made filling in the paperwork. For example, at my 36wk scan I was told the placenta covered my cervical OS & this was clearly written in the note section, however in the drop down data boxes above the tech had selected 'posterior high' by mistake! 

Posterior means that your placenta has implanted at the back of your womb, anterior would be at the front. I don't think P low will be counted as LLP until your 20 week scan when your uterus has grown a lot more, even then a LLP has something like a 95% chance of moving by 38 weeks, around 34 weeks it would be classified as complete/partial placenta praevia. Mine was complete PP at 36wks & high at 38weeks. Whether that was an earlier tech error or it really did move, I will never know. What I do know is my daughter was born vaginally with minimal bleeding and healthy placenta delivered too. I hope your pregnancy goes more smoothly for you, I bled for 5 months of mine but it seems to have done my LO no harm.x


----------



## MollyApple

Hi Renee, I think it's highly unlikely that your placenta has moved downwards! What is more likely is that your uterus has grown but your placenta has remained in the same location - so what was high on an orange sized uterus, at the same latitude is now low on a melon sized one! Does that make sense?

Two other possibilities are that one of the scan techs has mistakenly identified the placenta as high/low or that an error was made filling in the paperwork. For example, at my 36wk scan I was told the placenta covered my cervical OS & this was clearly written in the note section, however in the drop down data boxes above the tech had selected 'posterior high' by mistake! 

Posterior means that your placenta has implanted at the back of your womb, anterior would be at the front. I don't think P low will be counted as LLP until your 20 week scan when your uterus has grown a lot more, even then a LLP has something like a 95% chance of moving by 38 weeks, around 34 weeks it would be classified as complete/partial placenta praevia. Mine was complete PP at 36wks & high at 38weeks. Whether that was an earlier tech error or it really did move, I will never know. What I do know is my daughter was born vaginally with minimal bleeding and healthy placenta delivered too. I hope your pregnancy goes more smoothly for you, I bled for 5 months of mine but it seems to have done my LO no harm.x


----------



## nikki-lou25

I had low lying placenta with my DD, but it did move up - but only just! I had a homebirth after a consultant decided I would be ok, but it was only 1cm clear of the 3cm they like to see. I am now TTC#2 - has anyone had reccuring Low Lyin placenta? Or does it tend to be a one off thing. I had an amazing homebirth and next time I would love the same...deffo not a csection. I'm worried that I am at higher risk of low lying placenta - or that I won't even be 3cms clear of the cervical os next time??


----------



## angeljewel

nikki-lou25 said:


> I had low lying placenta with my DD, but it did move up - but only just! I had a homebirth after a consultant decided I would be ok, but it was only 1cm clear of the 3cm they like to see. I am now TTC#2 - has anyone had reccuring Low Lyin placenta? Or does it tend to be a one off thing. I had an amazing homebirth and next time I would love the same...deffo not a csection. I'm worried that I am at higher risk of low lying placenta - or that I won't even be 3cms clear of the cervical os next time??

I had complete praevia with my son and have a partially covering one this time!! Not sure whether the fact I had it first time makes me more likely to get it or not, but I did read if you have a tilted womb (which I have) and a previous section (which I had too) ups your chances of getting it next time, so fingers crossed it will all be fine for you hun xx


----------



## Helly

Hi, Im TTC as well and I had a low lying placenta with my son and had to have a c section, it had just cleared the OS but not enough to risk a vaginal birth :( Im worried too incase it happens again as I believe it is more likely. But given the chances of it staying low the first time were so small the chances of the second time must only be a tiny bit more right? So still bloody unlikely, I hope! Fingers crossed you will have no problems x


----------



## angeljewel

angeljewel said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I had low lying placenta with my DD, but it did move up - but only just! I had a homebirth after a consultant decided I would be ok, but it was only 1cm clear of the 3cm they like to see. I am now TTC#2 - has anyone had reccuring Low Lyin placenta? Or does it tend to be a one off thing. I had an amazing homebirth and next time I would love the same...deffo not a csection. I'm worried that I am at higher risk of low lying placenta - or that I won't even be 3cms clear of the cervical os next time??
> 
> I had complete praevia with my son and have a partially covering one this time!! Not sure whether the fact I had it first time makes me more likely to get it or not, but I did read if you have a tilted womb (which I have) and a previous section (which I had too) ups your chances of getting it next time, so fingers crossed it will all be fine for you hun xxClick to expand...


Went for my scan today and it turns out my placenta is 7cm clear of OS, so unsure whether it moved or the first scan was wrong, but the consulltant says I can try for a VBAC if I want to, but now Im really scared as I was expecting another section and am so unprepared!!

Hope everyone elses moves, at least it proves having it first time means nothing so fingers crossed you girls will all be fine xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw that is fab hun....VBAC will be great! GOOD LUCK with whatever you choose!!!


----------



## angeljewel

nikki-lou25 said:


> Aw that is fab hun....VBAC will be great! GOOD LUCK with whatever you choose!!!

Thanks hun!! Weird thing is I'm more scared of the natural birth than another section, stupid I know!!


----------



## sahara

I feel the same - been prepared for a section, now a vbac is on the cards I am terrified as I had discounted a vbac. What to do eh?


----------



## MollyApple

when I was diagnosed with LLP, several women I talked to had had/knew someone who'd had PP and successful VBACs afterwards, so its obviously not always the case. However, I would imagine if the cause of first PP was something physical e.g. scarring, then you are going to be at equal or higher chances of getting again. But since those chances are fairly small in the first place, you may well escape it a se cond time.


----------



## bky

Just found out at 20 week scan I have anterior low placenta. Looks like odds are good for it moving up and I've had 0 bleeds. The sonographer said it's right on the cusp ranging from 14mm to 17mm above cervix. Will see what the midwife says about when I get to go back for a scan and any precautions I have to take.:thumbup:


----------



## tonyamanda

bky said:


> Just found out at 20 week scan I have anterior low placenta. Looks like odds are good for it moving up and I've had 0 bleeds. The sonographer said it's right on the cusp ranging from 14mm to 17mm above cervix. Will see what the midwife says about when I get to go back for a scan and any precautions I have to take.:thumbup:

I found out on saturday that i also have a low lying placenta. im a little concerned. im seeing an OB today and ill discuss it with him. hopefully it moves up for us both hun :hugs:


----------



## bky

Midwife is having me scanned again at 32 weeks, but said that most of them go up (well, move away from the cervix) as the uterus grows. She said if I have any bleeds I need to let them know ASAP, but otherwise we will just see how it goes for now.
Good luck to you too tonyamanda :)


----------



## The Stick

Hi guys

Have been reading all your posts which have been helpful

My situation is that i am terrified!!!!!

This pregnancy has already been an anxious one as I had a m/c 4 weeks before I conceived this pregnancy, so have worried so much about losing this one. I was hoping at my 20 week scan I would be given a good result of a healthy baby and a date for a c-section (I have had 3 sections prior to this and did check with my GP that I could safely have another one prior to this conception,she didn't see a problem as one of my sections was 18 years ago and recovery from other 2 has been speedy and good) so I could try and stop worrying and enjoy the last half of my pregnancy

However I have been diagnosed with plecenta previa, with the placenta covering all of my cervix, they are also concerned that the placenta is maybe growing into my previous section scar lines and would then become placenta acreta. They are not expecting it to move and keep telling me that i may experiance bleeding anytime from 28 weeks onwards and I have another scan at 32 weeks. 
Or nothing will happen I will be fine, no bleeding and will go on to have a pre-planned section at 39 weeks
I am now just so frightened about what may or may not happen that my anxiety levels are sky high!!!

Sorry for long post I just needed to get it off my chest. Does anyone have any thoughts, ideas or similar experiences? I would love to hear them. xx


----------



## Helly

Hi, if they are planning a section at 39 weeks I would say they are pretty confident of you being fine, all you can do is rest as much as possible, dont strain yourself and any sign of a bleed get in touch with the hospital, fingers crossed you will be fine. I never bled once with my praevia right up to 38 weeks. Good luck! x


----------



## MollyApple

Hey Stick, big hugs to you, what a difficult time you are having, I so wish you could be enjoying your pregnancy more. I second Helly, just take absolutely wonderful care of yourself and precious one, rest as much as possible, let OH and the kids spoil you and you should get to that magical date without much more stress.

I really hope it all goes well for you and you will enjoy wonderful new family member after this. What we go through for our the privilege of having our wonderful children?! xx


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Hi ladies, I was told at my 18 week scan that I have a complete placenta previa. They put me on complete pelvic rest and I have my 5th ultrasound march 17th. The placenta attached to the cervix. This is my 4th pregnancy and my other 3 had no problems. Dr. Told me that if it does not change by. The next scan they will put me on bed rest. I have had spotting off and on during this pregnancy. I ask my nurse if it will move. She said all we can do is hope. That boosted my confidence.


----------



## The Stick

Helly said:


> Hi, if they are planning a section at 39 weeks I would say they are pretty confident of you being fine, all you can do is rest as much as possible, dont strain yourself and any sign of a bleed get in touch with the hospital, fingers crossed you will be fine. I never bled once with my praevia right up to 38 weeks. Good luck! x

Hi again. I can't beleive all the different advice i am getting - I guess that its because this condition is a bit of an unknown waiting game. My doc said today that they may now section me at 36 weeks ( I have pp major). Oh well roll on 32 week scan, see what that brings. I just seem to be spending this pregnancy counting down the days and weeks, rather than enjoying it - it's such a shame xx


----------



## The Stick

3pinkwantblue said:


> Hi ladies, I was told at my 18 week scan that I have a complete placenta previa. They put me on complete pelvic rest and I have my 5th ultrasound march 17th. The placenta attached to the cervix. This is my 4th pregnancy and my other 3 had no problems. Dr. Told me that if it does not change by. The next scan they will put me on bed rest. I have had spotting off and on during this pregnancy. I ask my nurse if it will move. She said all we can do is hope. That boosted my confidence.

Hiya I know how you are feeling and wish you all the best with the rest of the pregnancy. I have been lucky and haven't had any spotting as of yet but as my doc said to me, at least they are all aware of it and we will receive excellent care for the rest of our pregnancy. xx


----------



## NZBeth

Hi, I know how you feel about the uncertainty and counting down the days. This pregnancy for me has been a struggle from the start. I've got two children from problem free pregnancies, followed by 2 MMC, and now what we are pretty certain will have to be our last baby. 

First at 11 weeks I was diagnosed with a large subchorionic haematoma after a big bleed. At 13 weeks I was then told I also had a complete placenta previa, but it would likely move by 20 weeks. Unfortunately it hadn't moved and the sonographer seemed pretty certain it wouldn't move. A few days later I had another large bleed and spent the day in hospital. Another scan showed all was well and no sign of where the bleed came from, but also another sonographer who seemed convinced my placenta is not going to move. I have now been threatened with hospitalisation for the remainder of my pregnancy if I have another bleed. 

I see another consultant and have another scan at 28 weeks, at which point I guess they may start talking C-section dates. Until I reach 24 weeks though they all seem to have a bit of a whatever happens happens attitude which I have struggled with and have spent the last few weeks counting down the days to 24 weeks. I have also had to arrange extra childcare for my 2yr old and 3yr old as I am supposed to be on minimal activities and no lifting, and also have had to make sure that childcare arrangements are in place if I end up hospitalised at short notice! At leat my midwife has given me a medical certificate which allows me access to a childcare subsidy here which covers most of the current extra childcare costs and will cover most of the costs if they have to go into fulltime childcare to allow my husband to still work. Not sure how we'd cope without that, and luckily both kids seem to absolutely love the place they are now at most days.

I think if I even considered another baby after this my hubby would be having strong words with me and seemed rather too keen for me to get my tubes tied while they are in there :nope:.


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

I know how you feel about the bed rest. I have 3 children my oldest is in kindergarten and I'm the one. That takes her and picks her up. My other 2 daughters are 2 & 3. I go back in 3 weeks for my next scan. And a few days after my daughter starts spring break so if they do put me on bedrest I will at least have. Her home. My husband can't take off since this is our only income. But my parents said they would help. I hope every thing turns out ok at your next. Scan.


----------



## venusrockstar

I was told at my 19+2 scan that my placenta was low. They booked me in for another ultrasound at 26 weeks to see if it's moved up. I don't think mine was completely covering my cervix...I guess only time will tell what happens.


----------



## bubbakj

I was told I have a low lying placenta at 20 weeks - was 1.5cm from the OS, was told that I would be rescanned at 32 weeks. Still low at 32 weeks, had to have TVS and they measured it to be still the same distance.

Have a specialist appointment next week but wondering if anyone's moved this late and how low is too risky for a vaginal birth?


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

I have family members that it. Took until 36 weeks to move. I hope everyones moves in time. Does anyone else get braxton hicks all the time. I get them everyday. The nurse said that with the placenta pushing on the cervix that this can happen.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mine was 1cm from os @ 20weeks, 2cm from the os at a private scan at 28weeks and they want it to be 3cm at least! I went for a scan at hospital at 36 weeks and it was high enough to have a natural homebirth (they didnt tell me measurement that time) 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MollyApple

bubbakj said:


> I was told I have a low lying placenta at 20 weeks - was 1.5cm from the OS, was told that I would be rescanned at 32 weeks. Still low at 32 weeks, had to have TVS and they measured it to be still the same distance.
> 
> Have a specialist appointment next week but wondering if anyone's moved this late and how low is too risky for a vaginal birth?

I was told it had to be 3cm or more clear of the OS or it was a c/section and I had no choice in that because they wouldn't take the risk. Every pregnancy will grow slightly differently but the stats are on your side. I actually had a huge growth spurt in bump size starting around 36 weeks that everyone commented on and that could well have helped a condition like PP.


----------



## Noah'sMummy

I had another scan yesterday and it still needs to move another 1cm which will then be 3cm away from the O/S which I understand is okay. Have to go back at 36 weeks for another scan and if it still looks the same have to have a TVS then see a consultant if still low.

Just wondering what the chances are of it moving that 1 more cm between now and due date??


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

If its been moving then that's very good. If it hasn't moved by 36 week scan that's when my Dr. Said they will do a c-section. Right now mine is a complete. I have my next scan on the 17th and my Dr said they will do a couple of scans until 35 - 36 weeks and then plan c- section if its still in the way. I have had 3 vaginal births and this is my last baby, I really don't want surgery. I hope that yours continues to move. You still have 2 weeks, did they say if the babies head was down past it.


----------



## Noah'sMummy

I see you are going to call your little boy Noah - good choice of name!!
They didn't mention that no, guess I will just have to wait until the 19th to see if it's moved!! I really hope it does!


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Thanks we love the name Noah. All 4 pregnancies we had Noah as our boy name. We had 3 girls so we never got a chance to use it until now. Do you know what you are having?


----------



## Rach27

Just thought you might like to know that, after having been diagnosed with a low-lying placenta (it reached but didn't cover the OS), my placenta is now located in the fundus!!! 

I saw it on the last scan!

Plus baby's head is now engaged :)

So they can move quite far!! :)

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

That's great news. Congrats


----------



## xxEMZxx

I'm confused. At my 20 week scan, I was told I had to go back at 34 weeks to see if it had moved however when I got my hospital appointment through it wont be till I am 36 weeks, is this right or does it not make much difference either way?


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

I would say that 34-36 weeks should be ok. It still leaves a 4 week space. As long as you aren't having any problems or bleeding. Good luck. Have a great day.


----------



## Noah'sMummy

Hi 3pinkwantblue,
I had midwife appt yesterday and she doesn't seem to think it will move by next week and that a c-section is on the cards, not really what I want, but I'm not going to start worrying or anything until scan next week tells me more.
We are having another boy and really struggling for names this time round. I bet your so pleased to be having a boy at last.


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Noah'sMummy said:


> Hi 3pinkwantblue,
> I had midwife appt yesterday and she doesn't seem to think it will move by next week and that a c-section is on the cards, not really what I want, but I'm not going to start worrying or anything until scan next week tells me more.
> We are having another boy and really struggling for names this time round. I bet your so pleased to be having a boy at last.

I am sorry to hear that. I still have about 11 weeks until my doctor will make the c-section decision. I have my next ultrasound wed. So I am hoping it will be moving. My last ultrasound showed it completely covering the cervix. Fingers crossed. 
We are very excited about having a boy. No my dh will have someone on his side. Will they do another ultrasound for you.


----------



## Noah'sMummy

How did your scan go on Wednesday?

I've got mine tomorrow and have everything crossed and praying it's moved that 1 more cm.


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

My scan shows that its no longer completely covering the cervix. It's now a marginal previa. The lady said that it has to move about 2.5 cm for them to rule out c section. But it is moving. I go back in 4-6 weeks for another scan. I will keep you in my prayers, I hope it moves. You don't have much time left. What week did they find your previa?


----------



## Noah'sMummy

Hi,
Sounds promising for you!
One hour to go till scan and getting quite nervous but will also be relieved either way after as I'll know what will be happening.
Mine was picked up at 23 week scan but unfortunately they didn't say whether it was completely covering or partially covering etc. Also because my placenta is posterior I've been told it doesn't move as much as it would if it were anterior.
Anyway I will be back on to update you this afternoon.


----------



## bunnyg82

Mine moved :happydance: I now have a posteria placenta - so relieved :) xx


----------



## Noah'sMummy

Unfortunately mine didn't move, the scan showed the placenta all beneath the baby's head....so it's a c-section at 38 weeks for me....am relieved now I know what's going to happen!!! Just waiting for a phone call from the consultant now for an exact day. 
I suppose there are a few positives like not having to wait around to go into labour and having baby a few weeks earlier than expected!!


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

I'm sorry, but just think in 11 days you will be holding your little one. And on the plus side no labor pains or hours of pushing. At least now you don't have to wait for more answers or more scans. Good luck.


----------



## midori1999

My consultant noted a low lying anterior placenta at my appointment last week. (was 16+2 then). In my case, it has benefits as my waters around twin 1 broke at 14+5 and that means I am at risk of a prolapsed cord, but the low placenta may prevent that. 

Because of the ruptured membranes I am likely to go into labour very prematurely and will be lucky if I make it to 24 weeks, so I am assuming I'll need a c section, but to be honest, if they can et my babies out OK, then I really don't mind.


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Oh my, I hope everything works out for you and your babies.


----------



## Louisa K

I had my follow up scan and it's still posterior low which is a bummer. Its not completely covering my cervix, its 2.5cm away which is pretty good considering it was 2mm away last time.

So am going to be scanned again in 3 weeks time, when im 37 weeks.

That will be the last chance for it to move, fingers crossed!

MW told me today that posterior low is harder to move than when its at the front but it has moved since my last scan so I'm hoping it moves that little bit more!!


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

i have my next scan may 12th. my last scan showed it 1.7cm away so almost there. but now i just found out i have gestational diabetes. so i will continue to have scans because of his sizes.


----------



## bky

Scan on Monday. Really hoping that since it's anterior as well that is has moved. (I guess anteriors are more likely to move as that part stretches out more?) Fx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I had a posterior placenta that was low lying with DD and it 'moved' thankfully. I don't think there's as much chance they move but they must move a bit at least! Hope all ladies with PP or LL placenta get the births they want. It hung over me like a big grey cloud with DD as I didn't want Csection but had to think if that's the safest way so be it.

All the best to you all x x x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Louisa K said:


> I had my follow up scan and it's still posterior low which is a bummer. Its not completely covering my cervix, its 2.5cm away which is pretty good considering it was 2mm away last time.
> 
> So am going to be scanned again in 3 weeks time, when im 37 weeks.
> 
> That will be the last chance for it to move, fingers crossed!
> 
> MW told me today that posterior low is harder to move than when its at the front but it has moved since my last scan so I'm hoping it moves that little bit more!!

This is exactly what happened with me, I was 2.5cm away when I went for a private scan. When I went to hospital at 36 weeks it'd moved way past the required 3cm. They didnt tell me how far they just said it was well clear of the cervical os :thumbup: I hope it's same for you :flower:


----------



## Louisa K

nikki-lou25 said:


> Louisa K said:
> 
> 
> I had my follow up scan and it's still posterior low which is a bummer. Its not completely covering my cervix, its 2.5cm away which is pretty good considering it was 2mm away last time.
> 
> So am going to be scanned again in 3 weeks time, when im 37 weeks.
> 
> That will be the last chance for it to move, fingers crossed!
> 
> MW told me today that posterior low is harder to move than when its at the front but it has moved since my last scan so I'm hoping it moves that little bit more!!
> 
> This is exactly what happened with me, I was 2.5cm away when I went for a private scan. When I went to hospital at 36 weeks it'd moved way past the required 3cm. They didnt tell me how far they just said it was well clear of the cervical os :thumbup: I hope it's same for you :flower:Click to expand...

Aw bless ya thanks for your nice message :flower: 

I really hope it does move.. It moved a fair amount between the two scans I had, I know that was over a longer period of time but it moved and thats the main thing.. Just hoping for the last little 0.5cm! 

Fingers crossed for the 25th May!! :thumbup:


----------

